# Heath, OH - #1272 M B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.lcounty.com then to animal control and Search to see #1272, male B&T (Licking Co AS)








[/img]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Heath, OH - #1272 M B&T*

Wowzer! He is one good looking boy!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Wait til you see the other one!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump from the bottom of the list...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

site updated and still there


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bumping again.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Still listed....anyone interested??


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Moei,

He is 2 hours from you. If there is transport help available would you temp foster him for us?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there someone local that can pull him for us?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Heath, OH - #1272 M B&T*

I just spoke to the shelter. He hasn't had any interest since he became available for adoption on the 5th. 

He isn't neutered, but is up to date on his shots.

He CANNOT go to a home with cats. He does fine with other dogs.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

ShepherdMania,

sent you a PM


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone. Any news??


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Fingers crossed that he got adopted to a good home.


----------

